

What's with GoDaddy's web interface? - satyajit

The busiest domain registrar (GoDaddy) on the web is designed the worst? They 1) flood you with choices (left hand nav, topnav, every page with a dozen dropdowns), 2) cross sell too much (hosting, privacy, 5yrs, 3yrs, .net, .info... just way too many), 3) every page in checkout process has more than one submit buttons!<p>But one thing I don't complain about is, its inexpensive!
======
tzury
agree with you. at least this annoying UI saved me some money.

See, many times I am thinking of purchasing unnecessary domains but then, give
up.

